# Tallahassee, FL Looking for Game or Group



## Old_Man_Fish (Jul 26, 2008)

Hello, just moved into the Tallahassee area and am looking to either recruit players or to join an existing game.  I have one other friend that would probably want to join in. At the moment I would more than likely care for an evening game (although a weekend game will be fine in a few months, right now I'm commuting between Tally and Gainesville on the weekends).

As for the game to play? I am not really that partial.  I am willing to play in just about anything.... D&D in any edition, Call of Cthulhu, White Wolf, Pathfinder, Castles and Crusades, Mutants and Masterminds, etc

Respond or email me. first initial, last name and hotmail....

Eric Wisdahl


----------



## Old_Man_Fish (Aug 29, 2008)

I have been able to find a few extra players that have given partial commitments.  Still would like to have one to three more players to get a good base together for games.  Would prefer Tuesday or Thursday evenings...

Anyone?


----------

